# Dealing with shock



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

I lost a goat today. viewtopic.php?f=12&t=32302

We think he died of shock, or a heart attack, or something like that. My neighbor worked over him for a while, trying to get him back. I don't really remember what she did. I was too busy praying and crying.

But for the future, how do you treat shock in goats?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if its anaphylactic shock then you need epinephrine and dexamethazone. Both are RX


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Your little goat wasn't in shock so much as he likely had a heart attack, after reading the post....the stress of having dogs chase him is what caused it.

Anaphylatic shock normally occurs from an allergic reaction, I would suggest having Epi on hand at all times just in case.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

It does sound as said more like a heart attack. Shock from fright or exhaustion is possible. But doubtful you could have done anything different that would have changed the outcome. When I worked at vet if a dog was hit by car or other injury when we treated for shock, lots of fluids were pushed via IV along with a mixture of meds, this was to prevent organ failure and then the dog was assessed for injury. Sorry you lost your little goat, but it sounds as though it was just to much for him


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Huh, ok. Thanks for the help. Epinephrine seems like something I should get. I don't have any injectables right now. What does RX mean?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Rx means that it is available by vet prescription only


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Oh. Well a lot of good that does in an emergency. =P I'll call the vet office, see if they would sell me some to have on hand...


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I am very sorry you lost your boy. I guess you probably have already figured out that it isn't a very good idea to let your dogs chase your goats. Even if they are herding dogs, goats just don't adapt very well to that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss....  :hug:


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Oh yes, Lissa, we've learned. =P


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I am so sorry. It is really a hard lesson. Hugs coming your way from here. I wish they didn't have to be virtual hugs.


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Tell me about it.
I don't mean to make excuses, though, but I just think it's so weird that being chased made him die. The dogs have chased the goats dozens of times and it never had such...drastic consequences.

Thanks for the virtual hugs, though. They help a lot. =)


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm so sorry.. that's a really tough beginning.. It is a good reminder and heads up to all of us too, newbies and experienced both, how sensitive these animals can be. I've had my girls for 2 years, and i can see how easy that could happen. (I have 2 yippy, snappy dogs) Sorry


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Yeah. =(


----------

